# [SOLVED] Need copy of Sony Vaio OEM Windows Vista Home Premium!!



## zrolffs (Sep 19, 2010)

I am currently working on a pc and in need of a copy of the Sony Vaio OEM version of Windows Vista Home Premium. I can't do anything with this laptop til I have a copy due to the amount of viruses it's also missing System files. I can't access Windows in safe mode either. 

There is also no recovery drives on this laptop and the user does not have recovery media also.

If someone can tell me where to get a copy that would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Need copy of Sony Vaio OEM Windows Vista Home Premium!!*

Contact Sony, manufacturers will usually sell replacement disks for around $20.

Are you sure it does not have a recovery partition?


----------



## zrolffs (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Need copy of Sony Vaio OEM Windows Vista Home Premium!!*

No recovery partition, unless its hidden? I just removed the hard drive and put it on my laptop and it showed only 1 partition.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Need copy of Sony Vaio OEM Windows Vista Home Premium!!*

All recovery partitions are hidden in windows, but should be seen in disk management.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Need copy of Sony Vaio OEM Windows Vista Home Premium!!*

Most Viao's you hold down ALT + F10 on boot to start the factory restore.


----------



## zrolffs (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Need copy of Sony Vaio OEM Windows Vista Home Premium!!*

Just to put a close to the thread I used the Alt+F10 option and it brought me to a system restore for Sony and I completed a complete restore!

THANKS FOR THE HELP!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Need copy of Sony Vaio OEM Windows Vista Home Premium!!*

Good to hear it worked out


----------

